# Deboning a deer in 8 minutes.



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I thought this was pretty impressive. Enjoy.

[MEDIA=youtube]xijmge8_NJw[/MEDIA]

xdeano


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

that is about the same method i use but he is 3 times as fast


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Holy Hell that is guy is fast. How does he have all of his fingers left!

That is a very impressive video and also shows how easy it really is to debone a deer. I do it about the same way and like mentioned before... takes me about 20-30 mins depending on the size of the deer.


----------

